# "Dangerous Journey"



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 19:25:47 -0700*
Does anyone out there remember the Canadian Army training film from the
1950s entitled "Dangerous Journey"?
It was still in circulation at least until the early 1970s. In colour, it
told the story of a section out on a recce patrol and the aim of the film
was to teach personal camoflage and concealment. Made just after Korea. No
"voice over" and I saw the film about 10 times no, I didn‘t fail Fieldcraft
that many times. I always thought the film could be sold to a theatre chain
and shown as a feature. Lots of blood, and not all of the Canadian section
made it back to their line.
Well, a copy of the old tin can 16mm film was given by the LEdmnR to the
LEdmnR Museum today, much to my pleasure. Now, if I can only get ahold of an
old Bell  Howell projector. And if the film isn‘t too decrepit. Might run a
"smoker" for some of the old boys of my era in Edmonton with the flic as a
main attraction.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 19:34:50 -0700*
I can remeber seeing it 30 years ago when I was in the N Sask R.  I‘m in
Sherwood Park and I‘d be interested in seeing it again.
----- Original Message -----
From: Ian Edwards 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 7:25 PM
Subject: "Dangerous Journey"
> Does anyone out there remember the Canadian Army training film from the
> 1950s entitled "Dangerous Journey"?
> It was still in circulation at least until the early 1970s. In colour, it
> told the story of a section out on a recce patrol and the aim of the film
> was to teach personal camoflage and concealment. Made just after Korea. No
> "voice over" and I saw the film about 10 times no, I didn‘t fail
Fieldcraft
> that many times. I always thought the film could be sold to a theatre
chain
> and shown as a feature. Lots of blood, and not all of the Canadian section
> made it back to their line.
>
> Well, a copy of the old tin can 16mm film was given by the LEdmnR to the
> LEdmnR Museum today, much to my pleasure. Now, if I can only get ahold of
an
> old Bell  Howell projector. And if the film isn‘t too decrepit. Might run
a
> "smoker" for some of the old boys of my era in Edmonton with the flic as a
> main attraction.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 19:44:02 -0700*
Yep. Saw it on my GMT, and used it on some following ones that I instructed.
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 7:25 PM
Subject: "Dangerous Journey"
> Does anyone out there remember the Canadian Army training film from the
> 1950s entitled "Dangerous Journey"?
> It was still in circulation at least until the early 1970s. In colour, it
> told the story of a section out on a recce patrol and the aim of the film
> was to teach personal camoflage and concealment. Made just after Korea. No
> "voice over" and I saw the film about 10 times no, I didn‘t fail
Fieldcraft
> that many times. I always thought the film could be sold to a theatre
chain
> and shown as a feature. Lots of blood, and not all of the Canadian section
> made it back to their line.
>
> Well, a copy of the old tin can 16mm film was given by the LEdmnR to the
> LEdmnR Museum today, much to my pleasure. Now, if I can only get ahold of
an
> old Bell  Howell projector. And if the film isn‘t too decrepit. Might run
a
> "smoker" for some of the old boys of my era in Edmonton with the flic as a
> main attraction.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 22:05:04 -0500*
Hey Ian, yes I sat through that with the NSaskR, too.
The best, by my memory, was the German originated "Men Against Tanks", which
in live action film, shot on the Eastern Front, showed arious successful,
and unsuccessful ways of attacking a T-34 on foot, by yourself...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 9:25 PM
Subject: "Dangerous Journey"
> Does anyone out there remember the Canadian Army training film from the
> 1950s entitled "Dangerous Journey"?
> It was still in circulation at least until the early 1970s. In colour, it
> told the story of a section out on a recce patrol and the aim of the film
> was to teach personal camoflage and concealment. Made just after Korea. No
> "voice over" and I saw the film about 10 times no, I didn‘t fail
Fieldcraft
> that many times. I always thought the film could be sold to a theatre
chain
> and shown as a feature. Lots of blood, and not all of the Canadian section
> made it back to their line.
>
> Well, a copy of the old tin can 16mm film was given by the LEdmnR to the
> LEdmnR Museum today, much to my pleasure. Now, if I can only get ahold of
an
> old Bell  Howell projector. And if the film isn‘t too decrepit. Might run
a
> "smoker" for some of the old boys of my era in Edmonton with the flic as a
> main attraction.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 20:31:28 -0800*
Did they still use Roman numerals when numbering off?
Just a little joke, trying to lighten things up
----- Original Message -----
From: "Donald Schepens" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 6:34 PM
Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
> I can remeber seeing it 30 years ago when I was in the N Sask R.  I‘m in
> Sherwood Park and I‘d be interested in seeing it again.
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Ian Edwards 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 7:25 PM
> Subject: "Dangerous Journey"
>
>
> > Does anyone out there remember the Canadian Army training film from the
> > 1950s entitled "Dangerous Journey"?
> > It was still in circulation at least until the early 1970s. In colour,
it
> > told the story of a section out on a recce patrol and the aim of the
film
> > was to teach personal camoflage and concealment. Made just after Korea.
No
> > "voice over" and I saw the film about 10 times no, I didn‘t fail
> Fieldcraft
> > that many times. I always thought the film could be sold to a theatre
> chain
> > and shown as a feature. Lots of blood, and not all of the Canadian
section
> > made it back to their line.
> >
> > Well, a copy of the old tin can 16mm film was given by the LEdmnR to the
> > LEdmnR Museum today, much to my pleasure. Now, if I can only get ahold
of
> an
> > old Bell  Howell projector. And if the film isn‘t too decrepit. Might
run
> a
> > "smoker" for some of the old boys of my era in Edmonton with the flic as
a
> > main attraction.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 22:32:30 -0700*
Ian,
        I have a few 16mm projectors in my studio, I‘d be happy to transfer the
film to VHS for you. I‘ve a got a slew of 16mm Cdn Army film footage I‘m in the
middle of transferring for a client at the moment. Let me know. I always love
the old stuff.
Francois
Ian Edwards wrote:
> Does anyone out there remember the Canadian Army training film from the
> 1950s entitled "Dangerous Journey"?
> It was still in circulation at least until the early 1970s. In colour, it
> told the story of a section out on a recce patrol and the aim of the film
> was to teach personal camoflage and concealment. Made just after Korea. No
> "voice over" and I saw the film about 10 times no, I didn‘t fail Fieldcraft
> that many times. I always thought the film could be sold to a theatre chain
> and shown as a feature. Lots of blood, and not all of the Canadian section
> made it back to their line.
>
> Well, a copy of the old tin can 16mm film was given by the LEdmnR to the
> LEdmnR Museum today, much to my pleasure. Now, if I can only get ahold of an
> old Bell  Howell projector. And if the film isn‘t too decrepit. Might run a
> "smoker" for some of the old boys of my era in Edmonton with the flic as a
> main attraction.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 00:46:42 -0500*
Hey Ian
Are you sure you were not, in some former life, an Armour Corps
Quartermaster?
Just seems you have a talent for attracting collectables!  LOL!
Armoured only because you‘d need tracked recovery vehicles to haul it all
away!
Have a great night all!
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "F. A." 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 22, 2001 12:32 AM
Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
> Ian,
>
>         I have a few 16mm projectors in my studio, I‘d be happy to
transfer the
> film to VHS for you. I‘ve a got a slew of 16mm Cdn Army film footage I‘m
in the
> middle of transferring for a client at the moment. Let me know. I always
love
> the old stuff.
>
> Francois
>
>
> Ian Edwards wrote:
>
> > Does anyone out there remember the Canadian Army training film from the
> > 1950s entitled "Dangerous Journey"?
> > It was still in circulation at least until the early 1970s. In colour,
it
> > told the story of a section out on a recce patrol and the aim of the
film
> > was to teach personal camoflage and concealment. Made just after Korea.
No
> > "voice over" and I saw the film about 10 times no, I didn‘t fail
Fieldcraft
> > that many times. I always thought the film could be sold to a theatre
chain
> > and shown as a feature. Lots of blood, and not all of the Canadian
section
> > made it back to their line.
> >
> > Well, a copy of the old tin can 16mm film was given by the LEdmnR to the
> > LEdmnR Museum today, much to my pleasure. Now, if I can only get ahold
of an
> > old Bell  Howell projector. And if the film isn‘t too decrepit. Might
run a
> > "smoker" for some of the old boys of my era in Edmonton with the flic as
a
> > main attraction.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 22:50:48 -0600*
I remember "Dangerous Journey" very well. Probably the best Canadian Army
picture ever. I always tried to teach camouflage and concealment so I had an
excuse to watch it a couple of times. After all as I learned on my JR NCO
course you never use a film in a lecture without previewing it.
If you ever transfer the film to VHS format let me know. I‘ll buy a copy.
Speaking of films, do you remember the one on infantry company
firepower..probably called Infantry Firepower or  something similar. It had
a company of Black watch in the defence. It had a classic scene where the
crew commander of the "enemy" ferret scout car is killed by fire from a .30
cal Browning before they tried to improve it as a 7.62mm GPMG.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 23:18:17 -0700*
All I can pay you is for the cost of the tape. Actually, we took in 26 cans
of 16mm from that era, but I didn‘t have time today to notice what they all
were. If my price is right I‘ll have to make sure the old celluloid tape is
still OK and get permission from my "boss" who is away for the next week.
Let me know when you will next be up in the Alberta provicial capitol city
and can get away to the Museum I‘m only there periodically.
----- Original Message -----
From: F. A. 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 10:32 PM
Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
> Ian,
>
>         I have a few 16mm projectors in my studio, I‘d be happy to
transfer the
> film to VHS for you. I‘ve a got a slew of 16mm Cdn Army film footage I‘m
in the
> middle of transferring for a client at the moment. Let me know. I always
love
> the old stuff.
>
> Francois
>
>
> Ian Edwards wrote:
>
> > Does anyone out there remember the Canadian Army training film from the
> > 1950s entitled "Dangerous Journey"?
> > It was still in circulation at least until the early 1970s. In colour,
it
> > told the story of a section out on a recce patrol and the aim of the
film
> > was to teach personal camoflage and concealment. Made just after Korea.
No
> > "voice over" and I saw the film about 10 times no, I didn‘t fail
Fieldcraft
> > that many times. I always thought the film could be sold to a theatre
chain
> > and shown as a feature. Lots of blood, and not all of the Canadian
section
> > made it back to their line.
> >
> > Well, a copy of the old tin can 16mm film was given by the LEdmnR to the
> > LEdmnR Museum today, much to my pleasure. Now, if I can only get ahold
of an
> > old Bell  Howell projector. And if the film isn‘t too decrepit. Might
run a
> > "smoker" for some of the old boys of my era in Edmonton with the flic as
a
> > main attraction.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 23:26:12 -0700*
Very briefly, about 6 months, the QM of The Queen‘s Own Cameron Highlanders
of Canada.
Then my civy job transferred my to the Province of your Birth, and, well,
there wasn‘t much choice in the south end of Saskatchewan. Was never a
zipperhead, not that there‘s anything wrong with being a tanker if you can
take the fumes.
Collectables. Somewhat of an expert hope W vdS is not listening which is
defined as someone who knows more and more about less and less until he
finally knows everything about nothing. Well, about one regiment only.
----- Original Message -----
From: Gow 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 10:46 PM
Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
> Hey Ian
>
> Are you sure you were not, in some former life, an Armour Corps
> Quartermaster?
>
> Just seems you have a talent for attracting collectables!  LOL!
>
> Armoured only because you‘d need tracked recovery vehicles to haul it all
> away!
>
> Have a great night all!
>
> John
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "F. A." 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, February 22, 2001 12:32 AM
> Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
>
>
> > Ian,
> >
> >         I have a few 16mm projectors in my studio, I‘d be happy to
> transfer the
> > film to VHS for you. I‘ve a got a slew of 16mm Cdn Army film footage I‘m
> in the
> > middle of transferring for a client at the moment. Let me know. I always
> love
> > the old stuff.
> >
> > Francois
> >
> >
> > Ian Edwards wrote:
> >
> > > Does anyone out there remember the Canadian Army training film from
the
> > > 1950s entitled "Dangerous Journey"?
> > > It was still in circulation at least until the early 1970s. In colour,
> it
> > > told the story of a section out on a recce patrol and the aim of the
> film
> > > was to teach personal camoflage and concealment. Made just after
Korea.
> No
> > > "voice over" and I saw the film about 10 times no, I didn‘t fail
> Fieldcraft
> > > that many times. I always thought the film could be sold to a theatre
> chain
> > > and shown as a feature. Lots of blood, and not all of the Canadian
> section
> > > made it back to their line.
> > >
> > > Well, a copy of the old tin can 16mm film was given by the LEdmnR to
the
> > > LEdmnR Museum today, much to my pleasure. Now, if I can only get ahold
> of an
> > > old Bell  Howell projector. And if the film isn‘t too decrepit. Might
> run a
> > > "smoker" for some of the old boys of my era in Edmonton with the flic
as
> a
> > > main attraction.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 23:32:12 -0700*
Geez. Whaddaya know. Sounds like there‘s a little market niche ready for
exploitation. Now if I recall my Laws of Copyright, extends to 50 years ?,
which should come up soon on this film......
----- Original Message -----
From: Bruce Williams 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 9:50 PM
Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
> I remember "Dangerous Journey" very well. Probably the best Canadian Army
> picture ever. I always tried to teach camouflage and concealment so I had
an
> excuse to watch it a couple of times. After all as I learned on my JR NCO
> course you never use a film in a lecture without previewing it.
>
> If you ever transfer the film to VHS format let me know. I‘ll buy a copy.
>
> Speaking of films, do you remember the one on infantry company
> firepower..probably called Infantry Firepower or  something similar. It
had
> a company of Black watch in the defence. It had a classic scene where the
> crew commander of the "enemy" ferret scout car is killed by fire from a
.30
> cal Browning before they tried to improve it as a 7.62mm GPMG.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 22:56:18 -0800*
Ditto that for, would love a copy....
----- Original Message -----
From: "Bruce Williams" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:50 PM
Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
> I remember "Dangerous Journey" very well. Probably the best Canadian Army
> picture ever. I always tried to teach camouflage and concealment so I had
an
> excuse to watch it a couple of times. After all as I learned on my JR NCO
> course you never use a film in a lecture without previewing it.
>
> If you ever transfer the film to VHS format let me know. I‘ll buy a copy.
>
> Speaking of films, do you remember the one on infantry company
> firepower..probably called Infantry Firepower or  something similar. It
had
> a company of Black watch in the defence. It had a classic scene where the
> crew commander of the "enemy" ferret scout car is killed by fire from a
.30
> cal Browning before they tried to improve it as a 7.62mm GPMG.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 12:54:21 EST*
Just a thought: On 34th Ave there used to be a place that could copy that film to VCR tape. I did that with many of my fathers old 8mm film from his days in 2Wing. before my time
It might be a good idea to save it that way sir. Also because then those of us interested in Edmonton could buy copies from you and you could use the money for continuance of the Museum, Sir.
rgds,
Dan Short
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 12:54:34 EST*
Just a thought: On 34th Ave there used to be a place that could copy that film to VCR tape. I did that with many of my fathers old 8mm film from his days in 2Wing. before my time
It might be a good idea to save it that way sir. Also because then those of us interested in Edmonton could buy copies from you and you could use the money for continuance of the Museum, Sir.
rgds,
Dan Short
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 17:25:00 -0700*
I remember one called "The Effects of Artillery Fire" or something like
that. They had a bunch of goats tethered, and detonated an HE round. Poof!
Goats dead and dying. Far from politically correct, these days... PETA would
have a fit......
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "Gow" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:05 PM
Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
> Hey Ian, yes I sat through that with the NSaskR, too.
>
> The best, by my memory, was the German originated "Men Against Tanks",
which
> in live action film, shot on the Eastern Front, showed arious successful,
> and unsuccessful ways of attacking a T-34 on foot, by yourself...
>
> John
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Craig Hirtle <chirtle@home.com>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 18:18:31 -0700*
Hello all.  My name is Craig Hirtle.  For the most part I have been a lurker,
but I have posted a couple of times.  I live in Calgary and if Ian and Francois
would like I can probably arange a relatively cheap transportation between
Edmonton and Calgary for you.  Let me know.
Craig
Ex 408 Sqn NCM
Ian Edwards wrote:
> All I can pay you is for the cost of the tape. Actually, we took in 26 cans
> of 16mm from that era, but I didn‘t have time today to notice what they all
> were. If my price is right I‘ll have to make sure the old celluloid tape is
> still OK and get permission from my "boss" who is away for the next week.
> Let me know when you will next be up in the Alberta provicial capitol city
> and can get away to the Museum I‘m only there periodically.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: F. A. 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 10:32 PM
> Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
>
> > Ian,
> >
> >         I have a few 16mm projectors in my studio, I‘d be happy to
> transfer the
> > film to VHS for you. I‘ve a got a slew of 16mm Cdn Army film footage I‘m
> in the
> > middle of transferring for a client at the moment. Let me know. I always
> love
> > the old stuff.
> >
> > Francois
> >
> >
> > Ian Edwards wrote:
> >
> > > Does anyone out there remember the Canadian Army training film from the
> > > 1950s entitled "Dangerous Journey"?
> > > It was still in circulation at least until the early 1970s. In colour,
> it
> > > told the story of a section out on a recce patrol and the aim of the
> film
> > > was to teach personal camoflage and concealment. Made just after Korea.
> No
> > > "voice over" and I saw the film about 10 times no, I didn‘t fail
> Fieldcraft
> > > that many times. I always thought the film could be sold to a theatre
> chain
> > > and shown as a feature. Lots of blood, and not all of the Canadian
> section
> > > made it back to their line.
> > >
> > > Well, a copy of the old tin can 16mm film was given by the LEdmnR to the
> > > LEdmnR Museum today, much to my pleasure. Now, if I can only get ahold
> of an
> > > old Bell  Howell projector. And if the film isn‘t too decrepit. Might
> run a
> > > "smoker" for some of the old boys of my era in Edmonton with the flic as
> a
> > > main attraction.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 19:08:40 -0700*
Thanks Craig,
        I‘m already notorious for cheap transport, I drive a Jetta TDI, 65MPG, back
and forth to Edmonton on one tank... twice! hehehehehee, mind you I shouldn‘t jump
the gun. What‘ chya got in mind?
Francois
Craig Hirtle wrote:
> Hello all.  My name is Craig Hirtle.  For the most part I have been a lurker,
> but I have posted a couple of times.  I live in Calgary and if Ian and Francois
> would like I can probably arange a relatively cheap transportation between
> Edmonton and Calgary for you.  Let me know.
>
> Craig
>
> Ex 408 Sqn NCM
>
> Ian Edwards wrote:
>
> > All I can pay you is for the cost of the tape. Actually, we took in 26 cans
> > of 16mm from that era, but I didn‘t have time today to notice what they all
> > were. If my price is right I‘ll have to make sure the old celluloid tape is
> > still OK and get permission from my "boss" who is away for the next week.
> > Let me know when you will next be up in the Alberta provicial capitol city
> > and can get away to the Museum I‘m only there periodically.
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: F. A. 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 10:32 PM
> > Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
> >
> > > Ian,
> > >
> > >         I have a few 16mm projectors in my studio, I‘d be happy to
> > transfer the
> > > film to VHS for you. I‘ve a got a slew of 16mm Cdn Army film footage I‘m
> > in the
> > > middle of transferring for a client at the moment. Let me know. I always
> > love
> > > the old stuff.
> > >
> > > Francois
> > >
> > >
> > > Ian Edwards wrote:
> > >
> > > > Does anyone out there remember the Canadian Army training film from the
> > > > 1950s entitled "Dangerous Journey"?
> > > > It was still in circulation at least until the early 1970s. In colour,
> > it
> > > > told the story of a section out on a recce patrol and the aim of the
> > film
> > > > was to teach personal camoflage and concealment. Made just after Korea.
> > No
> > > > "voice over" and I saw the film about 10 times no, I didn‘t fail
> > Fieldcraft
> > > > that many times. I always thought the film could be sold to a theatre
> > chain
> > > > and shown as a feature. Lots of blood, and not all of the Canadian
> > section
> > > > made it back to their line.
> > > >
> > > > Well, a copy of the old tin can 16mm film was given by the LEdmnR to the
> > > > LEdmnR Museum today, much to my pleasure. Now, if I can only get ahold
> > of an
> > > > old Bell  Howell projector. And if the film isn‘t too decrepit. Might
> > run a
> > > > "smoker" for some of the old boys of my era in Edmonton with the flic as
> > a
> > > > main attraction.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Craig Hirtle <chirtle@home.com>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 19:44:57 -0700*
Depending on size and weight of package I can get it shipped via airline real cheap.
Probably for no more than $15.  That would probably be about 40 pounds.  I work for
Canadian Regional , so I get a good rate.
Craig
"F. A." wrote:
> Thanks Craig,
>
>         I‘m already notorious for cheap transport, I drive a Jetta TDI, 65MPG, back
> and forth to Edmonton on one tank... twice! hehehehehee, mind you I shouldn‘t jump
> the gun. What‘ chya got in mind?
>
> Francois
>
> Craig Hirtle wrote:
>
> > Hello all.  My name is Craig Hirtle.  For the most part I have been a lurker,
> > but I have posted a couple of times.  I live in Calgary and if Ian and Francois
> > would like I can probably arange a relatively cheap transportation between
> > Edmonton and Calgary for you.  Let me know.
> >
> > Craig
> >
> > Ex 408 Sqn NCM
> >
> > Ian Edwards wrote:
> >
> > > All I can pay you is for the cost of the tape. Actually, we took in 26 cans
> > > of 16mm from that era, but I didn‘t have time today to notice what they all
> > > were. If my price is right I‘ll have to make sure the old celluloid tape is
> > > still OK and get permission from my "boss" who is away for the next week.
> > > Let me know when you will next be up in the Alberta provicial capitol city
> > > and can get away to the Museum I‘m only there periodically.
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: F. A. 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 10:32 PM
> > > Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
> > >
> > > > Ian,
> > > >
> > > >         I have a few 16mm projectors in my studio, I‘d be happy to
> > > transfer the
> > > > film to VHS for you. I‘ve a got a slew of 16mm Cdn Army film footage I‘m
> > > in the
> > > > middle of transferring for a client at the moment. Let me know. I always
> > > love
> > > > the old stuff.
> > > >
> > > > Francois
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Ian Edwards wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > Does anyone out there remember the Canadian Army training film from the
> > > > > 1950s entitled "Dangerous Journey"?
> > > > > It was still in circulation at least until the early 1970s. In colour,
> > > it
> > > > > told the story of a section out on a recce patrol and the aim of the
> > > film
> > > > > was to teach personal camoflage and concealment. Made just after Korea.
> > > No
> > > > > "voice over" and I saw the film about 10 times no, I didn‘t fail
> > > Fieldcraft
> > > > > that many times. I always thought the film could be sold to a theatre
> > > chain
> > > > > and shown as a feature. Lots of blood, and not all of the Canadian
> > > section
> > > > > made it back to their line.
> > > > >
> > > > > Well, a copy of the old tin can 16mm film was given by the LEdmnR to the
> > > > > LEdmnR Museum today, much to my pleasure. Now, if I can only get ahold
> > > of an
> > > > > old Bell  Howell projector. And if the film isn‘t too decrepit. Might
> > > run a
> > > > > "smoker" for some of the old boys of my era in Edmonton with the flic as
> > > a
> > > > > main attraction.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 20:39:13 -0700*
That‘s very considerate of you Craig, but Francois and I have a few other
areas of concern to chat about, beyond the whereabouts of Sgt Rascall and
our "1Lt" of the constantly changing grid ref. We‘ll need to get together
for at least a coffee and if F.A. has time I WILL BUY THE LUNCH unless he
brings Rod Mcleod with him it‘s his turn. In Edmonton of course.
I‘ve got permission to dup the tape and it might become an interesting side
item for the Museum‘s kit shop. I‘ll have to check the other film tins and
see if there are any goats and sheep sacrificed for the gunners sounded
like some St. Barbara ritual. Quofas and Gloria whoever/wherever she is.
----- Original Message -----
From: Craig Hirtle 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 22, 2001 7:44 PM
Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
> Depending on size and weight of package I can get it shipped via airline
real cheap.
> Probably for no more than $15.  That would probably be about 40 pounds.  I
work for
> Canadian Regional , so I get a good rate.
>
> Craig
>
> "F. A." wrote:
>
> > Thanks Craig,
> >
> >         I‘m already notorious for cheap transport, I drive a Jetta TDI,
65MPG, back
> > and forth to Edmonton on one tank... twice! hehehehehee, mind you I
shouldn‘t jump
> > the gun. What‘ chya got in mind?
> >
> > Francois
> >
> > Craig Hirtle wrote:
> >
> > > Hello all.  My name is Craig Hirtle.  For the most part I have been a
lurker,
> > > but I have posted a couple of times.  I live in Calgary and if Ian and
Francois
> > > would like I can probably arange a relatively cheap transportation
between
> > > Edmonton and Calgary for you.  Let me know.
> > >
> > > Craig
> > >
> > > Ex 408 Sqn NCM
> > >
> > > Ian Edwards wrote:
> > >
> > > > All I can pay you is for the cost of the tape. Actually, we took in
26 cans
> > > > of 16mm from that era, but I didn‘t have time today to notice what
they all
> > > > were. If my price is right I‘ll have to make sure the old celluloid
tape is
> > > > still OK and get permission from my "boss" who is away for the next
week.
> > > > Let me know when you will next be up in the Alberta provicial
capitol city
> > > > and can get away to the Museum I‘m only there periodically.
> > > >
> > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > From: F. A. 
> > > > To: 
> > > > Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 10:32 PM
> > > > Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
> > > >
> > > > > Ian,
> > > > >
> > > > >         I have a few 16mm projectors in my studio, I‘d be happy to
> > > > transfer the
> > > > > film to VHS for you. I‘ve a got a slew of 16mm Cdn Army film
footage I‘m
> > > > in the
> > > > > middle of transferring for a client at the moment. Let me know. I
always
> > > > love
> > > > > the old stuff.
> > > > >
> > > > > Francois
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > Ian Edwards wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > > Does anyone out there remember the Canadian Army training film
from the
> > > > > > 1950s entitled "Dangerous Journey"?
> > > > > > It was still in circulation at least until the early 1970s. In
colour,
> > > > it
> > > > > > told the story of a section out on a recce patrol and the aim of
the
> > > > film
> > > > > > was to teach personal camoflage and concealment. Made just after
Korea.
> > > > No
> > > > > > "voice over" and I saw the film about 10 times no, I didn‘t
fail
> > > > Fieldcraft
> > > > > > that many times. I always thought the film could be sold to a
theatre
> > > > chain
> > > > > > and shown as a feature. Lots of blood, and not all of the
Canadian
> > > > section
> > > > > > made it back to their line.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Well, a copy of the old tin can 16mm film was given by the
LEdmnR to the
> > > > > > LEdmnR Museum today, much to my pleasure. Now, if I can only get
ahold
> > > > of an
> > > > > > old Bell  Howell projector. And if the film isn‘t too decrepit.
Might
> > > > run a
> > > > > > "smoker" for some of the old boys of my era in Edmonton with the
flic as
> > > > a
> > > > > > main attraction.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 20:46:20 -0700*
Actually I think you are referring to Jeet. They do good work, They are
still in that area, just a little north on 104 Street IIRC Cowgary Trail.
I‘m hoping that a the tape is still in good enought condition to be worked
on, and b that Francois is hungry enough to want to come up to Edmonton
for lunch see recent posting re Craig‘s offer.
Please drop the "sir" to me. It‘s "Ian" unless you are a Loyal Eddie, and
then it‘s "Whitey". But many thanks for assisting.
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 22, 2001 10:54 AM
Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
> Just a thought: On 34th Ave there used to be a place that could copy that
film to VCR tape. I did that with many of my fathers old 8mm film from his
days in 2Wing. before my time
> It might be a good idea to save it that way sir. Also because then those
of us interested in Edmonton could buy copies from you and you could use the
money for continuance of the Museum, Sir.
>
> rgds,
> Dan Short
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 23:02:13 -0700*
mmmmmmmmm... lunch. But they‘re never free :
I‘ll see if I can drag Rod up too. I‘d be happy to provide the unit/kit shop
with copies. We‘ll talk about the details.
Francois
Ian Edwards wrote:
> That‘s very considerate of you Craig, but Francois and I have a few other
> areas of concern to chat about, beyond the whereabouts of Sgt Rascall and
> our "1Lt" of the constantly changing grid ref. We‘ll need to get together
> for at least a coffee and if F.A. has time I WILL BUY THE LUNCH unless he
> brings Rod Mcleod with him it‘s his turn. In Edmonton of course.
>
> I‘ve got permission to dup the tape and it might become an interesting side
> item for the Museum‘s kit shop. I‘ll have to check the other film tins and
> see if there are any goats and sheep sacrificed for the gunners sounded
> like some St. Barbara ritual. Quofas and Gloria whoever/wherever she is.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Craig Hirtle 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, February 22, 2001 7:44 PM
> Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
>
> > Depending on size and weight of package I can get it shipped via airline
> real cheap.
> > Probably for no more than $15.  That would probably be about 40 pounds.  I
> work for
> > Canadian Regional , so I get a good rate.
> >
> > Craig
> >
> > "F. A." wrote:
> >
> > > Thanks Craig,
> > >
> > >         I‘m already notorious for cheap transport, I drive a Jetta TDI,
> 65MPG, back
> > > and forth to Edmonton on one tank... twice! hehehehehee, mind you I
> shouldn‘t jump
> > > the gun. What‘ chya got in mind?
> > >
> > > Francois
> > >
> > > Craig Hirtle wrote:
> > >
> > > > Hello all.  My name is Craig Hirtle.  For the most part I have been a
> lurker,
> > > > but I have posted a couple of times.  I live in Calgary and if Ian and
> Francois
> > > > would like I can probably arange a relatively cheap transportation
> between
> > > > Edmonton and Calgary for you.  Let me know.
> > > >
> > > > Craig
> > > >
> > > > Ex 408 Sqn NCM
> > > >
> > > > Ian Edwards wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > All I can pay you is for the cost of the tape. Actually, we took in
> 26 cans
> > > > > of 16mm from that era, but I didn‘t have time today to notice what
> they all
> > > > > were. If my price is right I‘ll have to make sure the old celluloid
> tape is
> > > > > still OK and get permission from my "boss" who is away for the next
> week.
> > > > > Let me know when you will next be up in the Alberta provicial
> capitol city
> > > > > and can get away to the Museum I‘m only there periodically.
> > > > >
> > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > From: F. A. 
> > > > > To: 
> > > > > Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 10:32 PM
> > > > > Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
> > > > >
> > > > > > Ian,
> > > > > >
> > > > > >         I have a few 16mm projectors in my studio, I‘d be happy to
> > > > > transfer the
> > > > > > film to VHS for you. I‘ve a got a slew of 16mm Cdn Army film
> footage I‘m
> > > > > in the
> > > > > > middle of transferring for a client at the moment. Let me know. I
> always
> > > > > love
> > > > > > the old stuff.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Francois
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Ian Edwards wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > Does anyone out there remember the Canadian Army training film
> from the
> > > > > > > 1950s entitled "Dangerous Journey"?
> > > > > > > It was still in circulation at least until the early 1970s. In
> colour,
> > > > > it
> > > > > > > told the story of a section out on a recce patrol and the aim of
> the
> > > > > film
> > > > > > > was to teach personal camoflage and concealment. Made just after
> Korea.
> > > > > No
> > > > > > > "voice over" and I saw the film about 10 times no, I didn‘t
> fail
> > > > > Fieldcraft
> > > > > > > that many times. I always thought the film could be sold to a
> theatre
> > > > > chain
> > > > > > > and shown as a feature. Lots of blood, and not all of the
> Canadian
> > > > > section
> > > > > > > made it back to their line.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Well, a copy of the old tin can 16mm film was given by the
> LEdmnR to the
> > > > > > > LEdmnR Museum today, much to my pleasure. Now, if I can only get
> ahold
> > > > > of an
> > > > > > > old Bell  Howell projector. And if the film isn‘t too decrepit.
> Might
> > > > > run a
> > > > > > > "smoker" for some of the old boys of my era in Edmonton with the
> flic as
> > > > > a
> > > > > > > main attraction.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 10:46:05 EST*
We had a similar training film showing the effects of nerve agent.  The goats 
keeled over like bowling pins...
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 11:29:36 EST*
Craig, I dont suppose you could arrange really cheap transport from the SF Bay area back home to Edmonton could ya? Just a thought. :
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 11:36:10 EST*
It was sir up til now. Thanks Ian. Nope, not an Eddie. I worked for Don. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 22:26:30 -0700*
Dan, if I get a copy, I‘ll send you a tape.  You can probably sell it to
your US brothers.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Friday, February 23, 2001 9:29 AM
Subject: Re: "Dangerous Journey"
> Craig, I dont suppose you could arrange really cheap transport from the
SF Bay area back home to Edmonton could ya? Just a thought. :
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

